# Elizabeth Taylor's Brother Howard



## Kauai Kid (Apr 2, 2011)

I know something even Google can't find.

If you google Elizabeth Taylor Kauai you'll find info about her brother's hippie camp on Kauai--during the 60's & 70's

What google doesn't know is that he gave her a necklace made of the finest Niihau shells and it started a craze for necklaces made from those beautiful shells.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2011)

Sterling - I think he actually started the Puka shell craze.  His hippie camp was in the jungle above Ke'e and there are an abundance of Puka shells there.  He picked them up and strung them himself.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 2, 2011)

I always wanted to be a hippy! to bad i was born decades too late


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Sterling - I think he actually started the Puka shell craze.  His hippie camp was in the jungle above Ke'e and there are an abundance of Puka shells there.  He picked them up and strung them himself.



_*Not* exactly.  The land parcel that Howard Taylor purchased is what we now know as Ha'ena State Park.  He purchased it to build a home for himself, but the county wouldn't issue him a permit because they were going to condemn the land.  So, he loaned the land  to a group of about 20 "flower children".  Although he was a resident of Kaua'i, already...the others were transients that went from site to site "living"...until Taylor Camp was started.  There is actually a wonderful movie documentary that was done and is shown at various areas on Kaua'i...especially on the North Shore...throughout the year.  Watch out for the notices, and you'll enjoy some recent history._


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 3, 2011)

Was Howard as handsome as she was beautiful??

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2011)

Apparently not.  Picture attached is Howard escortng Elizabeth at Mike Todd's funeral.

View attachment 959


----------



## MauiFilms (Apr 3, 2011)

*Taylor Camp Documentary*

Aloha from Maui,

Actually, Howard was considered pretty good looking, back in the day - as all of us were! Photo from the documentary of Howard and Liz.






There is a whole bunch more info at http://TaylorCampKauai.com and at http://HippieFilm.com about the Taylor Camp documentary. We had many successful screenings in Hawaii and working on distribution now.

By the way - one is never born too late to be a hippie!

Peace and Blessings,
Robert C. Stone
_Director_, Taylor Camp Film


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Robert and welcome to TUG!

You will find many Hawaii fans here!

Question:  

Were you one of the "Taylor Camp hippies"?

Did Howard ever live at Taylor camp?

Who made Liz's puka shell  necklace?

Do you have any screenings coming up in Hawaii this year?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 4, 2011)

MauiFilms said:


> Aloha from Maui,
> 
> Actually, Howard was considered pretty good looking, back in the day - as all of us were! Photo from the documentary of Howard and Liz.
> 
> ...



Mahalo for the picture.  Elizabeth Taylor just takes my breath away.  Blue eyed brunettes forever. 



Sterling


----------



## MauiFilms (Jun 23, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Robert and welcome to TUG!
> 
> You will find many Hawaii fans here!



THANKS DENISE!

Question:  

Were you one of the "Taylor Camp hippies"?

A. I was not. At the time, I was living in Los Angeles, but I did spend a couple summers living close to the land - actually as a counselor at a Boy Scout camp on Catalina Island - teaching them how to cook and camp.  Our staff village looked a lot like the treehouses - wood and canvas for us!

Did Howard ever live at Taylor camp?

A. Nope - visited a couple times, then let it be.

Who made Liz's puka shell  necklace?

A. Not sure about that. I do know that jewelry was a big part of the Taylor Campers lives, I mean - what else are you gonna do on the beach all day?
Howard's son owns an art/jewelry store on Kauai's north shore.

Do you have any screenings coming up in Hawaii this year?

A. No screenings scheduled yet.  Working on music clearances so we can release it in a bigger way - hopefully in N.Y. and L.A. as well.  We did recently win two awards - Best Feature Documentary at the Rainier Film Festival in Washington state, and a Bronze Remi Award from Worldfest Houston.  It's also an Official Selection at the San Antonio Film Festival screening tomorrow (June 24, 2011). We'll let you know about Hawaii screenings!   Blessings,  Bob


----------



## bobmcgraw (Jun 24, 2011)

Just looked over the Taylor Camp website.  Thanks for posting the links.  It is very nice and gives a great view into the Taylor Camp story, including a trailer for the film.

The film looks like it is incredibly well done and audiences interviewed echo that.

I bought the DVD I was so impressed.  Can't wait!

Mahalo for sharing!!!

Bob


----------

